# High Eff Furnace Venting



## Dfettig (Nov 21, 2016)

So I placed a high eff furnace and love it.  The venting is with the concentric model.  My understanding is the vent must be below 4ft of a operable window.  However I have been told that the concentric vents can be 1ft.  The vent currently is only like 3.75 feet below window.  The window is actually painted and caulked shut and non operating.  Any help would be great


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 21, 2016)

Doesn't sound like you need help with that.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 21, 2016)

Welcome, I think *operable *window would mean a window that can open or at least be opened.


----------

